# Pulsar Modular Moog 900 Plugin



## synthpunk (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks interesting
https://www.pulsarmodular.com/products/


----------



## rvb (Oct 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Looks interesting
> https://www.pulsarmodular.com/products/


Have you tried out a demo of this yet? Kind of curious about this one, never heard of it before.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 10, 2017)

It was just released ?



rvb said:


> Have you tried out a demo of this yet? Kind of curious about this one, never heard of it before.


----------



## rossominerale (Oct 11, 2017)

It was actually released over a year ago. It sounds very good to my ears, better than Softube Modular and Reaktor Blocks. The big downside is that it is only in AU format, no VST or anything else.


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 11, 2017)

Heads up. Mac only plug.


----------

